# flounder and mackerel



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Been fishing fort pickens, Sykes, ball park, palafox and 3 mile area for the past 5+ monthes. Let's start off with the fish I am going after the most flounder. They are everywhere but not in thick numbers yet. I was fishing pickens and flounder were scattered everywhere but, all were small fish. Your best bet is to hit Sykes either side works and bring some bull minnows and as a back up gulp shrimp in the new penny color using 3/8 Oz jig head. If you wanna start with some decent size flounder hit the very end of each bridge and throw at the bumpers and once it hits the bottom bump the bottom with your bull minnows on your jog head if current and wind isn't strong.
Now mackerel have been hitting LY and gotcha plugs. If they have been cutting you off then use about 8 in of 15 lb wire and a 2x long shank hook free lining bait. Another bait that can be used is gulp swimming mullet in white, I happened to get lucky on the reaction strike. 
And sheepshead are slowly creeping in so don't try for them yet just let come to the structures and feed and in about two to three weeks they will be thick.
Tight lines everyone


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Good report! I was at 3 mile yesterday and caught 2 14" Spanish at sunset.Then one ground mullet and a decent sized white trout at night.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Guyman (Feb 9, 2014)

Good report all the info is almost the same here get the same results!!!


----------



## jsnbrdgs82 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you RandyGuy! Now that's an informative report I actually comprehend.


----------

